# Pix of my Hyperbike for those who wanted to see



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 15, 2011)

Okay, I finally dug out some old photos of Kody to show you my Hyperbike as well.

Here he is at a muddy spring schooling event in 2008. The shafts had floated up too high because he was really hauling tail and I was leaning back, but it's one of my favorite photos of him anyway.











Kody plunging down a hill into a water hazard at a CDE in 2007:






At the beach in 2007 I believe?






Kody at the Beavercreek CDE in 2008:






Love that typical bright-eyed look.










And not the Hyperbike, but just because I love this video still from 2008 so much:






Man, looking at these now I remember why I was so gosh-dang proud of that horse! He could MOVE back then!





Leia


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 15, 2011)

Five down is my favourite- the determination on his face!

Are you working him yet?


----------



## jleonard (Feb 15, 2011)

Yay, Kody pictures



:yeah



I know I have seen these before but I never get tired of looking at them, especially that first one, I could stare at it all day long



I am glad that you posted these because I was trying to search for pictures of you two a few days ago and couldn't find any as apparently posts past a certain date were lost with the latest update (or maybe I just can't figure out the search tool



) He is such an awesome horse.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 15, 2011)

Sure would be fun to try a Hyperbike someday.....



I'd especially like to see the difference in how they handle in obstacles and whether you can really cut the time down. Is it like the difference between a two-wheeled cart and a four wheeler?

Myrna


----------



## Helicopter (Feb 15, 2011)

Great photos. You two look like you're having FUN.

Those hyperbikes sure are close to the horse. You could save time by brushing his tail as you drive.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 15, 2011)

Leia,Good to see some pix of you and Kody. You can tell he loves that bike.

Myrna, will you be at Walnut Hill this year? I knw you met my daughter Ashley there last year. I went but just for a few hours on one day. I want to go this summer too and I'd be glad to toss my Hyperbike in the back of my jeep when I head out this year for you to try if you'd like.

Angie


----------



## jleonard (Feb 15, 2011)

Myrna, if you make it down for the KY show you can try mine out too. One way or the other, we'll get you in one someday! They definitely allow much tighter turns, you can literally spin on a dime.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys. So far, both Walnut Hill and the KY show are on our scheduled list (if all goes as planned....).



As I understand, when the ADS Annual meeting will be held in the NW, they are planning on having Hyperbikes to try there, too. I don't think they would be appropriate for Alax, but I have another mare that I bet one would work well with.

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 16, 2011)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Are you working him yet?


A little bit. I took him out to a couple of AMHR shows last year with no real work beforehand (bad Leia!



) and then took him to the ocean in July. On each occasion he did okay but very quickly got way more sore and tired than I think his lack of condition called for. He really wants to get back to work but I'm going to have to be super careful with him- I'm basically going to treat him like a complete green horse this spring except for the fact he's already safe to put in the Hyperbike.



Lots of vigorous walking, lots of lateral work in-hand to stretch those back muscles, and preferably some long trotting on flat straight trails if I can find any. My instincts say that's the only way I'm going to get him conditioned again but "lots of miles" are hard to find around here and he isn't going to be comfortable with ring work.





I hope to combine my two "green horses" in order to complete longer outings; I'll tie Kody to the back of the cart on the way out to let him warm up without pulling weight, and on the way back I'll switch the horses and let Turbo cool out while Kody hauls us home! Hopefully that way they can both get some cardio conditioning without overstraining their muscles and by the time they're both fit maybe Turbo will be far enough along in his training to allow us to begin pair and tandem work.







RhineStone said:


> Sure would be fun to try a Hyperbike someday.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd especially like to see the difference in how they handle in obstacles and whether you can really cut the time down. Is it like the difference between a two-wheeled cart and a four wheeler?


In a way, yes. I've only driven a couple of four-wheelers (to one Welsh, one Friesian pair, and a couple of mini pairs) so I'm not as familiar with how they handle yet, but I think basically a four-wheel vehicle allows your horse to almost "break the rig in half" through a turn and then yank it around in the new direction, right? Whereas a two-wheel vehicle you have to stay on a strong outside arch to allow for the fact the wheels must follow the path of the shafts? If that's the defining difference as far as handling in obstacles then yes, the Hyperbike is more like a four-wheeler.

Kody is NOT fast and never has been...agility and speed are just not his thing. But the Hyperbike allowed us to do things like button-hole where no one else could, double-back on our own path, go across slopes that would have flipped other carts and otherwise make up for his shortcomings enough to keep the lead we'd gotten in dressage and end up first in the standings at the end of the day. Despite some comments I've gotten over the years I don't think that was cheating as anyone could buy a Hyperbike, just as anyone could put their horse to a four-wheeler or get marathon shafts or otherwise give themselves an equipment advantage. Kody had quite enough of a handicap to begin with! The 'Bike was just evening out the field.

Believe it or not I may or may not use it with Turbo when the time comes. He's a big, strong boy who won't need that advantage the way Kody did and I'd like to prove at least once or twice that I can win in a normal cart as well.






Also, he's going to be my tandem wheeler so I need to condition him to heavier weights anyway, which means not much practicing in the 'Bike. We'll see! But for Kody with his back injury the 'Bike is going to be his regular cart from now on whenever we have a choice. He's never liked moving into shafts on tight turns and now that it physically hurts him to do so, he NEEDS the zero-gravity, hands-free-spin effect of the 'Bike.

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 16, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I've only driven a couple of four-wheelers (to one Welsh, one Friesian pair, and a couple of mini pairs) so I'm not as familiar with how they handle yet, but I think basically a four-wheel vehicle allows your horse to almost "break the rig in half" through a turn and then yank it around in the new direction, right? Whereas a two-wheel vehicle you have to stay on a strong outside arch to allow for the fact the wheels must follow the path of the shafts? If that's the defining difference as far as handling in obstacles then yes, the Hyperbike is more like a four-wheeler.


When we tried obstacles in the Meadowbrook a few years ago at a "play day", we simply "ran out of room" in the hazards. The whole rig was too long. (Chad missed a turn once and Spider actually had to move his own head not to run into a post. Spider then stopped, turned, and "glared" at Dad.) It wasn't long after that Chad got his vehicle.

It is interesting when you turn a marathon vehicle tight and can practically have your gator touch your horse's nose!



It's also pretty bizarre as a driver to turn the horse tight and not have anything "in front" of you but the ground! We rode along in a lg. pony tandem put to a marathon vehicle once. The leader was actually behind us in a button-hole turn! That was wild!



hobbyhorse23 said:


> I'd like to prove at least once or twice that I can win in a normal cart as well.






:OKinteresting


----------



## Annabellarose (Feb 18, 2011)

jleonard said:


> Myrna, if you make it down for the *KY show* you can try mine out too.


Okay, that perked up my ears! Jessica, where is this "KY show" held? Would love, love, love to get to see (and maybe participate in the future) a driving show near my area.


----------



## jleonard (Feb 18, 2011)

Annabellarose said:


> Okay, that perked up my ears! Jessica, where is this "KY show" held? Would love, love, love to get to see (and maybe participate in the future) a driving show near my area.


It is going to be a pleasure show at the KY Horse Park's new Alltech Arena, I don't remember the dates, I'll bet Myrna knows.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 18, 2011)

The first weekend in July. I don't think anything is set in stone, yet. It is supposed to be a cooperative event between the CAA, ADS, and USEF. I don't know ANYTHING else, including what classes/divisions they will have. When I know more, I will let you know. If there are divisions we can show in, we are aiming to be there.

Myrna


----------



## Annabellarose (Feb 18, 2011)

If you gals can remember to, look me up when you know more details/it gets closer on the calendar. I'd love to come up to meet/greet you, cheer you on, and, maybe, offer to help, etc. I am only about an hour's drive South of The Kentucky Horse Park (definitely one of my favorite places!).

Jessica, I was at the 09 National Drive and met Leia and your mother, but you were out driving one of your two every time I came by to introduce myself. Darn! LOL


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Leia,

thanks for posting the photos, very motivational. I studied them closely. As soon as my taxes come back next week I will be finishing the last payment on my hyperbike. (Almost to the finish line Bob!) ..Dreaming of better weather here. This winter was brutal. I am looking forward to giving the bike a try. Last fall my lessons and driving was limited by how long my boy could pull the meadowbrook with me in it . I am hoping to train with both the bike and the meadowbrook to build strength and stamina this year.

I will have my trainer with me every step of the way during the training process to the new rig. Sounds like she might have to break out her 4 wheeler to keep up with us. Last fall I had to laugh because my boy was in a trot in the meadowbrook and it felt like we were really moving until I realized my trainer was able to walk along becide us keep up with us just fine without running. LOL. She does have a ground eating stride, but it was funny to have your horse in a brisk trot and your trainer walking along becide you giving instructions along the way.

My keeps a close eye on us and is teaching me how to handle different situations.

It has been such a long winter though and my harness is decorating my living room waiting for some better footing. How is the hyperbike in mud and snow or less than perfect footing conditions? Today I am sitting here listening to the wind howl and watching the ice melt and run in puddles and wishing for spring and posting for information for inspiration so I can dream some more. Adair


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 19, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> Last fall I had to laugh because my boy was in a trot in the meadowbrook and it felt like we were really moving until I realized my trainer was able to walk along becide us keep up with us just fine without running. LOL. She does have a ground eating stride, but it was funny to have your horse in a brisk trot and your trainer walking along becide you giving instructions along the way.


 Ah, one of the first driving lessons- fast footfalls doth not ground-eating strides make! I think most new mini drivers go through that; I know I did. The trainer was like "You're jogging! Move him on!" and I'm over there going "We ARE!!" Thankfully someone was videoing for me and when she showed me the tape at the trainer's request I felt really sheepish. We were barely moving.



It still felt like careening out of control when I really let him go but you get used to it pretty quickly and then it becomes addicting. The first time you get that horse's rump hooked up and feel what it should REALLY be like you're going to be on a total adrenaline high!







shorthorsemom said:


> How is the hyperbike in mud and snow or less than perfect footing conditions?


You mean like this?






Fine!

Leia


----------

